# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Как востановить фото?

## lobster

Случайно форматнула флешкарту со всеми фото с отдыха. Помогите, что делать?

----------


## spook13

Не поверите была такая же ситуация! Но я нашел в инете программу( Не помню как она называется уже, там их много и с помощью неё восстановил все! Конечно вам это уже не актуально по дате, но может у кого будет такой вопрос, то поможет мой совет.

----------


## lobster

Поверю, именно так и поступила. Большинство восстановила, кроме тех, которые "забились" другими снимками.

----------


## C0XPAHUTb

у меня тоже такое было((

----------


## Астахов

Такое было наверное у всех..

----------


## VladMN

Я на Хабре про это даже статейку видел. Это общая беда всех фотографов. Вывод: бэкапьте, бэкапьте, бэкапьте!

----------


## ZtGoodman

Забудь

----------


## Zinchuk

Кому нужно будет, то я востанавливал программой R.saver

----------


## thelandingpage

Попробуйте поискать программы для рекавери информации с носителей.

----------


## alexmannsonn

Стопудово, бэкап рулит. Ну или что-то типа R-Studio.

----------


## olegklapan

Можно попробовать зайти в раздел "показывать скрытые папки", то есть снять защиту в настройках как вариант, возможно файлы содержат вирус. Кстати кому интересно классные обои для рабочего стола http://wallpapers360.ru/ Попробуйте найти видео с решением данной проблемы.

----------


## alexmannsonn

> Кстати кому интересно


 Да иди ты в ... , спамер тупой.

----------

